# Hi everyone



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

You are about to get lit up:mob:









:embarrased1:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> You are about to get lit up:mob:


Very clever!:laugh2:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I have 2 questions:
#1 So your first post is to promote your product?
#2 Will these work on my huge dildo collection?
I tried lights on my dildos before......sure they work for awhile.....but for some reason they quit after a session or two. I don't know if it's the moisture or some kind of anal fungus that's killin' them? If they work on boards in the snow, one would think they could take a thrashing in my basement. Let me know what you think.........


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> I have 2 questions:
> #1 So your first post is to promote your product?
> #2 Will these work on my huge dildo collection?
> I tried lights on my dildos before......sure they work for awhile.....but for some reason they quit after a session or two. I don't know if it's the moisture or some kind of anal fungus that's killin' them? If they work on boards in the snow, one would think they could take a thrashing in my basement. Let me know what you think.........


You willingly posted that you have a huge dildo collection that you shove up your ass?

You are a brave man sir!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> You willingly posted that you have a huge dildo collection that you shove up your ass?
> 
> You are a brave man sir!


Don't make me post pics.......:no2:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> You willingly posted that you have a huge dildo collection that you shove up your ass?
> 
> You are a brave man sir!


 I assumed he used them as Christmas decorations


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> Don't make me post pics.......:no2:


Literally LOL'd on that comment.
Great response!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> Don't make me post pics.......:no2:


Nonono, no. NO. no! Nooooooooooooooo!
:scared1:

LightMyToy, first post promoting a product is iffy at best. It's snowboard-related, and there's some entertainment value here, so I'll just stand aside...


----------

